# No run X and PC freezed



## juanE (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everybody:

I am a FreeBSD new user. I have downloaded the 7.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso file and installed it into my machine. I have just done the base installation (not X and a minimum number of packages). When run it the first time I "installed" the xorg and the  openbox window manager, as root:

```
pkg_add -r xorg
pkg_add -r openbox
```
No errors found.
Next I have "configured" the Xorg with:

```
Xorg -configure
```
and then:

```
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
```
But, I only see some text messages (no error messages) and nothing!: My PC is freezed (with the text messages in the screen)! I cannot pass to text console with Alt+Fn: Nothing works.

What's wrong?

I have tried with:

```
startx
```

and idem: PC freezed.

what is happening? Any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks in advance.
Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2009)

What video card do you have?


----------



## juanE (Sep 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What video card do you have?


My video card is:

VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 

Thanks for the response.
Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2009)

Which driver did Xorg -configure find? Have a look in the xorg.conf.new file. 

You may need to install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis driver.


----------



## juanE (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally I got it!

Thanks SirDice for your advices.

I installed xf86-video-sis and I replaced "driver=vesa" with "driver=sis" in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.

Thanks!


----------

